# My toy closet



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll get a picture or two up this weekend.

Top shelf then down

Monster Pro Power 900 Power Center
Dish VIP 722 HD DVR
PS3
Toshiba HD A2 HD DVD Player
Stanton T.50X turntable
Oppo 971 ( Used as cd player)
Onkyo 503 ( Due for upgrade)
MonoPrice 4x2 Hdmi switcher
Hot Link Pro IR Repeater system
Sanyo Z3 LCD projector + 119" DaLite HP Screen
Samsung 5034 50" Plasma tv

Speakers ( due for upgrade)
All JBL
Fronts E30
Center EC35
Sides E10
Rears E20

Currently no sub in use. I recently moved and have no rebuilt my IB sub. Will be built using quad 15's or dual 18's and a Nady 900 amp. I also have DIY Acoustic treatments and will be building more in the near future. I need to get busy on speaker stands for my mains and center, these tv trays are a bit wobbly!


----------

